# Connexion IPAD et MAC



## mother2482 (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Mac OS LION. J'y ai configuré Face Time!
J'ai également un IPad2 que j'ai également configuré avec les même identifiants que mon Mac.
Comme je suis pas très douée , j'ai du me planter quelque part car je n'arrive pas les faire communiquer entre eux.
En fait, je crois que je m'appelle moi même.
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider. 
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

mother2482 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un Mac OS LION. J'y ai configuré Face Time!
> J'ai également un IPad2 que j'ai également configuré avec les même identifiants que mon Mac.
> Comme je suis pas très douée , j'ai du me planter quelque part car je n'arrive pas les faire communiquer entre eux.
> ...



avec les mêmes identifiants, c'est normal... Tu as déjà essayé dee faire ton propre numéro de téléphone? même si tu as plusieurs combinés à la maison, avec une seule ligne ça ne fonctionne pas, tu tomberas systématiquement sur ton répondeur ou alors ça sonnera occupé... C'est logique que tu ne puisses pas t'appeler toi même.... quel intérêt?

Pour appeler ton mac, il lui faut des identifiants différents, c'est tout...

c'est vraiment comme si tu avais deux téléphones sur la même ligne à la maison:

on t'appelle, les 2 sonnes
Tu peut répondre avec l'un ou l'autre
tu ne peut pas appeler lorsqu'il y a un appel avec l'autre combiné


----------

